# Jumping out of Develop Module



## pauljg (Apr 23, 2012)

Quite often, since I'm using LR4.1, when I'm working on a series of pictures in the Develop module it happens that when I choose the next image to develop the program jumps to that picture in the Library module. Of course when that picture is chosen I can jump back to the Develop module, but I would prefer to stay in the Develop module and not use an extra step.

By the way I'm working in Windows 7 Home Premium on a computer with Intel Cire i3-2120 CPU and a 64-bit operating system.

Has anyone else had this problem?

Paul


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2012)

Are you moving to the next image in Develop by clicking on it in the Filmstrip? If so, it's possible that you are inadvertently clicking on the keyword badge, which would indeed send you back to the Library module. Possible?


----------



## pauljg (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks TNG, this is certainly possible because the badges are rather large!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2012)

Or it may be your filmstrip thumbnails are rather small, maybe try increasing it a little to get a better balance?


----------



## pauljg (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll try that also!


----------

